# 2000 Jeep Cherokee fuse diagram



## jreeves69 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just bought a 2000 Jeep Cherokee and don't have a diagram inside the panel door nor in the Owners Mnaual. Where can I find this fuse diagram? My power outlet and cigar lighter don't work.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi jreeves69 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Looks like none of our Jeep guys/gals have visited lately. In the absence of a diagram, I would take a spare fuse and sequently replace the fuses in the fuse box until I found the bad one, or rulled out fuse as the problem.

Simple answer, I know, but thats the best I can come up with.

Have a nice day :grin:
Mack1


----------



## hipowered (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.supermotors.net/vehicles/registry/7625/56030

this link has the diagrams


----------

